# flexo



## RedRag

Hola a tots

"el meu marit m'ha promès que em regalaria un flexo quan torni a casa".

(l'ombre del vent, cap 20).

Que vol dir flexo?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia, RedRag!

De veritat que el traductor ho va deixar així? És que és una paraula castellana (flexo). En anglès seria una "desk lamp".


I hope that it makes sense!


----------



## RedRag

Gràcies - aquest té sentit, havia esdevinat que fos un llum pel contexte. Com seria en català?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres! Personalment no ho sé... Potser "llum de taula"? A veure què ens diuen els altres! (I'm curious to find out as well!)


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Jo en dic "lámpara de taula".


----------



## Dixie!

Jo en dic _flexo_


----------



## louhevly

Dixie! said:


> Jo en dic _flexo_



Hey, thumbs up Dixie!  Termcat agree with you:
ca  flexo, m
es  flexo
fr  lampe d'architecte
en  anglepoise lamp

Definicions
ca: Llum, generalment de taula, amb braç flexible.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

louhevly said:


> Hey, thumbs up Dixie! Termcat agree with you:


 
Good to know, Lou! Because dictionaries do not include it... Us he de confessar que jo aquí "peco" i sempre dic "làmpara", I AQUESTA SÍ QUE NO EXISTEIX. So thumbs down for me .


----------



## Dixie!

louhevly said:


> Hey, thumbs up Dixie!  Termcat agree with you:
> ca  flexo, m
> es  flexo
> fr  lampe d'architecte
> en  anglepoise lamp
> 
> Definicions
> ca: Llum, generalment de taula, amb braç flexible.



Thank you so much, Lou. I thought _flexo_ was wrong


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Good to know, Lou! Because dictionaries do not include it... Us he de confessar que jo aquí "peco" i sempre dic "làmpara", I AQUESTA SÍ QUE NO EXISTEIX. So thumbs down for me .



La paraula correcta, làmpada, em fa molta ràbia 

Ei, què us sembla si fem un fil sobre paraules que ens fan ràbia?


----------



## su123

Dixie! said:


> La paraula correcta, làmpada, em fa molta ràbia
> 
> Ei, què us sembla si fem un fil sobre paraules que ens fan ràbia?


 

Dixie, tinc entès que pots dir "làmpara" amb tranquilitat. Jo també estic contenta no puc amb "làmpada".


----------

